

Does BitTorrent = Piracy? - songzme
http://www.doesbittorrentequalpiracy.com/

======
esrauch
Yes, but what is the probability that a byte is for piracy given the fact that
it sent over BitTorrent?

------
RexRollman
I've found bittorrent to be an effective way to quickly download ISOs of free
operating systems.

